# E7400



## ORavni555 (Sep 24, 2012)

hay i have an intel E7400 and a P43T-C51 Motherborad (MSI) and i have no idead how to overclock it . i also have a 700w power supply and Zalman CNPS11X Extreme CPU fan.can anyone tell me step y step how to overclock it and the RAM ?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There's a guide at the top of the forum:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html

Some others:
C2D Overclocking Guide for Beginners
Overclocking Guide


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Knowing all the specs would help. 
What do you hope to accomplish with the OC?
Note: OC'ing voids warranties.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## ORavni555 (Sep 24, 2012)

im hopeing to OC it atleast to 3.10 GHZ or 3.30 GHZ .


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Knowing all the specs would help.
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

